# amazon swords?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm still trying to improve the look of my betta sorority tank. It's just not thick like it needs to be and I'm having difficulty figuring out what to put in it. I was wondering if I could put a smaller amazon from my 60 gallon into it? I've got around 6 little ones that I got for it and was thinking a couple of those in the background may be neat looking. But they'd grow way too tall for the tank, if they like it. Can they grow well like that, with the bottom part of the plant in the water and the top out of it? The tank has fluorite substrate and a 15 watt light(10 gallon tank) or would I just be dooming the sword?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It would take a while, but the sword would eventually be a PITA.

I suggest some nice Crypts or a smaller sword species...


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay. I've got some crypts in there already, I'll look for some more. What sort of swords stay small enough for a smaller tank besides chain swords? Though that would look neat once they start to grow. . .


----------

